# Your winter car camping set up



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

I wouldn’t camp in my yota, too cold for my taste. Looking for a van to suit. Transit or Sprinter for the headroom.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Car camping.... yeah


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

How about this?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Bought myself a $100, tiny slide in for my Dakota that I'm fixing up, with included wood stove. No picks at the moment but I'll add em when I'm done. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Been busy the last three weeks transforming an empty, naked VW transporter from...










over...









to a simple but cosy fun mobile. Mainly aimed at kite surfing, but as she has winter tyres and we put in a 19mm Armaflex insulation, we can also use her for winter trips. Everything can be removed in few minutes as we didn't use rivets for fixation but sturdy wing nuts which M8 screws fitted into existing chassis holes.










Big 160x190cm bed, continuous loading room which also fits bikes if needed, and a fridge box for cold beer


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

How's this? Back of my Subaru Outback. Zero Degree Marmot bag is toasty warm. 5 boards in the roof box. Except for the time I brought my Fullbag Hammerhead, it doesnt fit so well in the roof box so I slept next to it.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

First rule....of winter car camping.................you don't talk about winter car camping.............


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Whyever not?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Some awesome rigs in here so far! @tacotuesday I cant see your thumbnails.

Does anyone have some suggestions outside of a zero degree bag for keeping warm? My biggest problem will be keeping my insulin from freezing


----------



## InlandSurfer (Apr 18, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Does anyone have some suggestions outside of a zero degree bag for keeping warm? My biggest problem will be keeping my insulin from freezing


Bring a companion! I don't know how much space your insulin takes, but maybe store it inside the sleeping bag at the foot. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Put it inside your mitt/glove/small bag with a Hot Hand hand warmer packets. 

I do that to get more usage out of my camera/phone batteries.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

neni said:


> Big 160x190*mm* bed


That seems to be a very very very small bed to me...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Mig Fullbag said:


> That seems to be a very very very small bed to me...


Dang! I need a coffee :embarrased1:

Tiny beds for tiny countries, lol.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Some awesome rigs in here so far! @tacotuesday I cant see your thumbnails.
> 
> Does anyone have some suggestions outside of a zero degree bag for keeping warm? *My biggest problem will be keeping my insulin from freezing*


Hang a pouch around yer neck. Let yer body heat keep it from freezing? :shrug:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> Hang a pouch around yer neck. Let yer body heat keep it from freezing? :shrug:


Keep the insulin......in your prison pocket.........body temperature all day/night long........


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Keep the insulin......in your prison pocket.........body temperature all day/night long........


Nothing like some good prison pocket humor......:laugh2:


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

snowman55 said:


> Put it inside your mitt/glove/small bag with a Hot Hand hand warmer packets.
> 
> I do that to get more usage out of my camera/phone batteries.


Clever. Noted.

I drive a Golf. I camp in a condo/cabin. As soon as that Powerball thing works out though, Sportsmobile here I come.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I've slept in the back of my vehicle once to go snowboarding: a Jeep Cherokee. It was OK, but not great.

I've never done it in my current vehicle and wife is very opposed to the idea of winter camping. I am waiting for the upcoming fully electric Ford F-150 to come out for a few years and wait till the kinks get worked-out and possibly pick up one of them. It would be awesome to never need gas again...

could set up the bed for sleeping.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

deagol said:


> I've slept in the back of my vehicle once to go snowboarding: a Jeep Cherokee. It was OK, but not great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heating and all electric truck when winter camping is going to be tricky. No more diesel heaters. 

Sent from my Mi A2 Lite using Tapatalk


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Crusty said:


> As soon as that Powerball thing works out though, Sportsmobile here I come.


Hey, if Powerball winning is the budget, I am definitely not going for a non insulated pop top roof for snowboard winter camping. I am going full on Earthroamer XV HD!!! :grin:


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Hey, if Powerball winning is the budget, I am definitely not going for a non insulated pop top roof for snowboard winter camping. I am going full on Earthroamer XV HD!!! :grin:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTTkmjvGdrk


Meh. I bet it's a PITA to park. :laugh:


----------



## alpengott (Mar 1, 2018)

??


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Bought myself a $100, tiny slide in for my Dakota that I'm fixing up, with included wood stove. No picks at the moment but I'll add em when I'm done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Still a work in progress, but done enough to take it out this weekend for some camping with the crew.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## royskeener (May 25, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Some awesome rigs in here so far! @tacotuesday I cant see your thumbnails.
> 
> Does anyone have some suggestions outside of a zero degree bag for keeping warm? My biggest problem will be keeping my insulin from freezing


chinese diesel heater, costs around 250 dollar. 


pics from the camping ground in austria where i stay during winter:


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Still a work in progress, but done enough to take it out this weekend for some camping with the crew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting closer. First pic is of when I first got it.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Getting closer. First pic is of when I first got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats coming along nicely!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

FaithKelly said:


> You did a great job, did you finish it?


Finished is relative, but for the most part, yeah. Took it on a 3k mile trip this winter and worked out the kinks. Remodeled it a little when I got back. I'll post pics of the current state when I get home. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

DeirdreThomson7gF said:


> How long will it take you to get back? I want to see the final result of your work.


It's a little messy at the moment, but here it is.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

smellysell said:


> It's a little messy at the moment, but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fucking huge, somewhere to live rather than just crash at night. Excellent work.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Snow Hound said:


> That's fucking huge, somewhere to live rather than just crash at night. Excellent work.




If you don't mind walking around on your knees! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

@smellysell that's an impressive amount of space for a 6.5' Dakota bed!

I've got a '98 with a standard height cap that I'm building some bunks/storage into.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

smellysell said:


> If you don't mind walking around on your knees!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I actually spend a fair amount of my post snowboarding time at various points along the horizontal plane. I like to call it long johnathon time as it starts at long johnathon o'clock. So yes that looks absolutely perfect.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

offthewallds said:


> @smellysell that's an impressive amount of space for a 6.5' Dakota bed!
> 
> I've got a '98 with a standard height cap that I'm building some bunks/storage into.


Unfortunately, I threw a rod in that truck shortly after that pic, it's in an old K1500 now. End goal is a Tacoma that I can build a flatbed with some extra storage for, but an unemployed wife put that on hold for the time being. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

Oh dang! Any particular reason for Tacoma over Tundra?

I've got the bed off to straighten the frame. The more I look at it, the more I want to flatbed it and include storage. Would be very handy for hauling motorcycles.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

offthewallds said:


> Oh dang! Any particular reason for Tacoma over Tundra?
> 
> I've got the bed off to straighten the frame. The more I look at it, the more I want to flatbed it and include storage. Would be very handy for hauling motorcycles.
> 
> View attachment 155338


Gas mileage mainly. Could definitely end up with a Tundra instead though, just all depends what I find when it's time. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cjaggie123 (Oct 21, 2018)

I just fold the seats down in my ZJ and lay a sleeping bag down. The important thing is some sort of dehumidifier, otherwise your breath makes everything moist (and frozen). Actually doing it next weekend for a hunting trip.


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

smellysell said:


> Gas mileage mainly. Could definitely end up with a Tundra instead though, just all depends what I find when it's time.


I hear ya. 

The 318 is thirsty. I'm gearing down to 4.10's, a couple engine upgrades (roller rockers, airgap manifold, and a lean-er tune) and an electric fan... I'm hoping to push 18+ on the Dakota.


----------

